
Ask HN: How did my phone figure out my SO's name and that we were having dinner - jamescostian
Last night I was having dinner with my girlfriend and my phone gave me a notification saying something like &quot;Silenced your phone for Dinner with $HER_FIRST_NAME $HER_LAST_INITIAL&quot; (with the variables replaced)<p>The notification came from an app I&#x27;ve had for a while that puts my phone on silent when I have a calendar event, but I never made a calendar event for having dinner with my girlfriend. I searched all my calendars on my phone and found that there was never an event titled &quot;Dinner with $HER_FIRST_NAME $HER_LAST_INITIAL&quot;, nor were there any calendar events for that night at all.<p>I can see how an app could guess that I&#x27;m having dinner based on the time and my timezone. But how did it know the name of the person I was having dinner with?<p>Edit: For reference, my girlfriend is not using that app, and she&#x27;s using an Android phone, while I&#x27;m using an iPhone. This is the app that gave me the notification:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;autosilent&#x2F;id474777148?mt=8
======
KiDD
I'm going to say Siri Suggestions

------
Driky
scary but not surprising.

